# Better half of the lion king?



## Draakc from State Farm (Dec 4, 2020)

The first half and second half feel like completely different movies so that begs the question which one's better ?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 4, 2020)

Yeah...they really do, come to think of it. Right after Simba matures the tone changes dramatically. Enough that they managed to make a whole film in the middle. I haven't seen TLK 1½, so I wonder if it smooths over the abrupt tonal shift.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 4, 2020)

The original movie is a classic but I enjoyed Simba's Pride. Kovu is probably the only feral style animal character I actually find kinda sexy, haha. The new characters it introduced are all pretty interesting. I liked Nuka a lot (even though his VA is a literal Dick.)


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 4, 2020)

First half had all the better songs. Last half revolved around him overcoming grief and assuming responsibility over the pride.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 28, 2021)

''The Lion King teaches us that bad things can happen when you attempt to betray your followers!''

Ya Rip em' to Shreds!

2nd half for the shadowy gore!


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Mar 1, 2021)

Personally the second half connected with me more, however as a standalone movie, the first is the best one, in particular on the animation department. The first movie is just polished and very consistent and it's one of those cases where it's hard for a sequel to beat it.

What really impresses me however is how the second part has an interesting continuation of a supposedly finished story, where most things makes sense and the introduction of characters that are not only interesting but fits in the universe. The story and movie itself didn't feel pushed or forced for the sake of being a sequel and that's one reason why I enjoyed it as much as I did. Now the whole Romeo and Juliet tone the story has may be a bit plain to some but for the movie it is, it worked very well. Counting away the spotty animation in some scenes the biggest complaint I have is really that I wish it would've been longer, included some scenes that were scrapped, and given Nala some more screen time, possibly even Nala and Kiara together. It also felt a bit weird how Sarabi was no where to be seen so you just assume she's dead or in hiding, could've been handled a bit better. But it was a proper sequel.

I am very thankful for these two movies.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 1, 2021)

The first half, cause the hyenas weren't defeated yet 

Jokes aside, this was a hard choice to make, because the whole thing is just SO DARN GOOD!! 
I think though, I love how dramatic and more grounded the first half is. It's a bit hard to explain. But what really matters is how amazing both parts are!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 1, 2021)

There is no better half, it's all perfect. Anyone that says otherwise is a communist!


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 1, 2021)

First half the music in it is the bees knees.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 1, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> The original movie is a classic but I enjoyed Simba's Pride. Kovu is probably the only feral style animal character I actually find kinda sexy, haha. The new characters it introduced are all pretty interesting. I liked Nuka a lot (even though his VA is a literal Dick.)



Yeah, I really think Simba's pride is criminally underrated. It's a great continuation with the same degree of effort and passion put into it, rare for a Disney sequel, and it shows this with the excellence of the music, the genuine emotion and the fleshed out characters (and Nuka's also my fave from that too).


----------



## JuniperW (Mar 1, 2021)

Had to choose the first half for the iconic stampede scene. I remember first watching TLK on VHS years ago. I don't think I could understand half of what anyone was saying, since it was the German dub.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 1, 2021)

I remember seeing it in theatres, it was tits. Pretty sure it's a big reason why im a furry.


----------



## Simba_Fan_1999 (Jul 4, 2021)

I love both first and second parts of The Lion King!  Simba and Nala are so cute and hillarious as cubs, but Kiara and Kovu are a really sexy pair. The only disadvantage of the secound movie is that there are no hyenas anymore without explanation why. But besides that both movies are super! However, I don't like The Lion King 1 1/2, because it's mainly about Timon and Pumba and I'm most sympathetic to lions, especially Simba. And I don't like Timon and Pumba show either. I wish Disney made a show about Simba's and Nala's childhoods instead. That would be so adorable!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

The half where Scar's SS Hyenas parade in his "be prepared!" song.


----------



## BigFuzzyBenji (Jul 13, 2021)

If I were forced to choose, it'd be first half...Circle of Life, Just Can't Wait To be King, Be Prepared, the hyenas first scene, iconic dialogue, and of course the wildebeest stampede. Just absolute masterwork stuff. 

Of course, the second half is too, but it really pushes the drive toward the end. We _do _get Can You Feel The Love Tonight and Hakuna Matata, equally iconic.

I still say first half, though.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 13, 2021)

Yes. The answer is yes-


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 13, 2021)

The first half, because the intro music is incredible to me and it really sets the scene.


----------



## BigFuzzyBenji (Jul 13, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> The first half, but that's because the intro music is incredible to me and it really sets the scene.


I realized the other day (in a very DUH! moment) that all the Disney (and Pixar) movies that I love the best have good music. The ones that aren't "musicals" never make it into my favorites. It's only occurred to me the other day when I was discussing with my wife why I love Moana so much. Aladdin is among my all time favorites, and it's honestly because every song is good lol

But you hit the nail on the head...Circle of Life really sets an incredible tone and atmosphere, and simultaneously tells you that you're in for a touching and wholesome, yet intense movie. Great stuff.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 13, 2021)

BigFuzzyBenji said:


> I realized the other day (in a very DUH! moment) that all the Disney (and Pixar) movies that I love the best have good music. The ones that aren't "musicals" never make it into my favorites. It's only occurred to me the other day when I was discussing with my wife why I love Moana so much. Aladdin is among my all time favorites, and it's honestly because every song is good lol
> 
> But you hit the nail on the head...Circle of Life really sets an incredible tone and atmosphere, and simultaneously tells you that you're in for a touching and wholesome, yet intense movie. Great stuff.


I'll drop it here for us to enjoy


----------



## PercyD (Jul 13, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I'll drop it here for us to enjoy


Apparently this song was about to not be made because the composer thought the movie was about talking animals--

But when the creators told him that it was about a child losing his father, the composer stuck his foot in it. The Circle of Life is a tribute to the composer's father, whom he also lost as a child. 

This is why it has like a 5 part harmony, lol.


----------



## BigFuzzyBenji (Jul 13, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I'll drop it here for us to enjoy



That animation is just so gorgeous too, jeez. It's still breathtaking all these years later.


----------



## Hogo (Jul 14, 2021)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> ''The Lion King teaches us that bad things can happen when you attempt to betray your followers!''
> 
> Ya Rip em' to Shreds!
> 
> 2nd half for the shadowy gore!



The middle teaches us not to allow yourself and those around you to make your brother feel indignant or he might not understand the concept of familial love and plot to kill you!


----------



## PercyD (Jul 14, 2021)

Hogo said:


> The middle teaches us not to allow yourself and those around you to make your brother feel indignant or he might not understand the concept of familial love and plot to kill you!


Tbh, everybody was running around calling him Scar instead of the name his mother gave him. We coulda started with that.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 15, 2021)

I love both movies



PercyD said:


> Tbh, everybody was running around calling him Scar instead of the name his mother gave him. We coulda started with that.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 16, 2021)

I'll go with first half because Zazu has the more screen time and he's really the star of the movie.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 16, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> I'll go with first half because Zazu has the more screen time and he's really the star of the movie.


Bird bias.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 16, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I love both movies
> 
> 
> View attachment 116321


Okay we also need to address the name his mother gave him-


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 16, 2021)

PercyD said:


> Okay we also need to address the name his mother gave him-


Did his mother give him a name besides "Taka"? Now I'm confused...


Since Taka means "dirt" or "trash", I doubt it would be any better if he were called that. XD


----------



## PercyD (Jul 16, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Did his mother give him a name besides "Taka"? Now I'm confused...
> 
> 
> Since Taka means "dirt" or "trash", I doubt it would be any better if he were called that. XD


Lol, yea, thats the problem. 

Yo, you have birth to a whole lion and your first instinct was to name him trash? Disrespectful.


----------

